# My Trip to Chicago, the birth place of Skyscrapers 芝加哥之旅, 摩天大樓的誕生地



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Superb shots! kay:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC07256 by City Of Rain, on Flickr



DSC07257 by City Of Rain, on Flickr



DSC07258 by City Of Rain, on Flickr



DSC07259 by City Of Rain, on Flickr



DSC07260 by City Of Rain, on Flickr



DSC07264 by City Of Rain, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC07265 by Hung Lam, on Flickr



DSC07266 by Hung Lam, on Flickr



DSC07267 by Hung Lam, on Flickr



DSC07269 by Hung Lam, on Flickr



DSC07271 by Hung Lam, on Flickr



DSC07273 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Bank of Montreal in Chicago

DSC07283 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC07284 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC07286 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC07287 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC07288 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC07289 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC07292 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC07293 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC07295 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC07296 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC07298 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC07301 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC07302 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC07322 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC07324 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC07328 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC07329 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC07331 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC07332 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC07333 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC07336 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC07338 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC07339 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC07341 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC07345 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC07348 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC07349 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC07350 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC07355 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC07358 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC07370 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

On Michigan Avenue

DSC07372 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC07374 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC07376 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC07377 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC07379 by Hung Lam, on Flickr





Dinner in one downtown Chinese restaurant



20180901_190846 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20180901_190851 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20180901_190856 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20180901_190902 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20180901_192448 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Michigan Lake.

20180902_154050 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

20180902_154058 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

20180902_154138 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

20180902_154205 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

20180902_154423 by City Of Rain, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Chicago


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20180902_154429 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20180902_154517 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20180902_154649 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20180902_154912 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20180902_154538 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20180902_155028 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20180902_155035 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20180902_155138 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20180902_155224 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20180902_155632 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20180902_155652 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20180902_160519 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

At the Navy Pier



20180902_160534 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20180902_160556 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20180902_161111 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20180902_161117 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20180902_161121 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20180902_161316 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Chicago :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20180902_161321 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20180902_161344 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20180902_161348 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20180902_161402 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20180902_161407 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20180902_161514 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

More from the Pier



20180902_161550 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20180902_161606 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20180902_161619 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20180902_161634 (2) by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20180902_161653 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20180902_161756 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20180902_161903 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20180902_161920 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20180902_162008 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20180902_162246 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20180902_162402 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20180902_162432 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20180902_162627 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, YF :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20180902_163924 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

20180902_163937 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

20180902_163942 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

20180902_164009 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

20180902_164018 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

20180902_164031 by City Of Rain, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20180902_164045 (2) by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20180902_164049 (2) by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20180902_164053 (2) by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC07381 by Hung Lam, on Flickr





Chicago at night



DSC07384 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC07386 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC07390 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC07391 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC07393 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC07398 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC07400 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC07402 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC07404 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, very nice photos by night, YF


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC07417 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC07422 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC07424 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC07425 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC07426 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC07427 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC07440 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC07444 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


The Trump Tower

DSC07441 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC07445 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC07446 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC07447 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

More Trump..
DSC07458 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC07460 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC07464 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


DSC07466 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC07467 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC07468 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Apple store
DSC00916 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC00923 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC00925 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC00928 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC00931 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again, YF :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

More Apples store pics

DSC00935 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC00957 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC00959 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC00961 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC00965 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC00969 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC00973 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

On the way to Chinatown by train.

DSC07489 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC07490 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC07494 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC07497 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC07498 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC07500 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC07508 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC07510 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC07512 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC07514 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC07515 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC07517 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

More Chinatown

DSC07521 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC07522 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC07523 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC07525 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC07526 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC07527 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Chicago :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC07530 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC07536 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC07539 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC07540 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC07544 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC07545 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

More from Chinatown

DSC07548 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC07549 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC07550 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC07554 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC07557 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC07558 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

^^ Did you happen to visit the pedestrain street in Chinatown? It was my favorite part of Chinatown when I was a kid.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

I must have done it since Chicago Chinatown is pretty small.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

More Chinatown

DSC07559 by City Of Rain, on Flickr
DSC07561 by City Of Rain, on Flickr
DSC07564 by City Of Rain, on Flickr
DSC07566 by City Of Rain, on Flickr
DSC07569 by City Of Rain, on Flickr
DSC07571 by City Of Rain, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC07575 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC07585 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC07588 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC07591 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC07602 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC07603 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC07607 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC07611 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC07613 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC07614 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC07616 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC07621 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC07622 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC07625 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC07627 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC07629 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC07631 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC07633 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC07634 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC07636 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC07637 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC07638 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC07639 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC07640 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC07641 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Chicago


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The 900 shopping mall

DSC07642 by City Of Rain, on Flickr
DSC07643 by City Of Rain, on Flickr
DSC07644 by City Of Rain, on Flickr
DSC07645 by City Of Rain, on Flickr
DSC07648 by City Of Rain, on Flickr
DSC07649 by City Of Rain, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC07651 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC07652 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC07656 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC07660 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC07661 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC07664 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Fourth Presbyterian Church

DSC07665 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC07666 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC07667 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC07668 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC07669 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC07670 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## SophiaHerrmann (Oct 3, 2019)

Exciting photos!!!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Whats that lol under the line for, Sophia?


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC07671 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC07672 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC07673 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC07674 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC07675 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC07676 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC07677 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC07680 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC07678 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC07681 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC07682 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC07684 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC07687 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC07688 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC07691 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC07692 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC07694 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC07697 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC07699 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC07700 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC07701 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC07702 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC07704 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC07705 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC07706 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC07707 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC07708 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC07709 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC07710 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC07711 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC07714 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC07715 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC07717 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC07718 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC07719 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC07721 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC07723 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC07724 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC07725 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC07728 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


John Hancock tower and the restaurant inside

DSC07727 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC07726 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC07729 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC07730 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC07731 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC07732 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC07733 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC07734 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC07736 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC07738 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC07740 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC07741 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC07742 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC07744 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC07745 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC07746 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC07747 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC07748 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC07749 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC07750 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC07751 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC07752 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC07753 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC07754 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC07755 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC07874 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC07876 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC07877 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC07879 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC07881 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC07883 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC07884 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC07885 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC07886 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC07887 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC07888 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC07889 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC07890 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC07892 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC07893 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC07897 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC07901 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC07902 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC07906 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC07910 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20180903_151826 by City Of Rain, on Flickr
20180903_153858 by City Of Rain, on Flickr
DSC07911 by City Of Rain, on Flickr
DSC07912 by City Of Rain, on Flickr
DSC07913 by City Of Rain, on Flickr
DSC07914 by City Of Rain, on Flickr
DSC07915 by City Of Rain, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Chicago


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Lunch time in Chinatown

DSC07916 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC07919 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC07920 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC07922 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC07923 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

More from Chinatown

DSC07924 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC07930 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


Chicago White Sox stadium

DSC07931 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC07932 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC07936 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC07937 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC07943 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC07945 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC07947 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC07948 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC07953 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC07958 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC07975 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC07978 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC07990 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC07991 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08001 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08017 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08021 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08022 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC08023 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08024 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08025 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08027 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08028 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC08033 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08043 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08054 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08055 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08060 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC08063 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08066 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08067 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08069 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08071 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC08076 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08077 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08078 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08079 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08080 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC08081 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08082 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08083 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08084 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC08085 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08086 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08087 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08088 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08091 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Chicago


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC08092 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08094 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08096 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08099 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC08100 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08101 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08104 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08107 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC08109 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08110 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08112 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08115 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08116 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC08119 by City Of Rain, on Flickr
DSC08120 by City Of Rain, on Flickr
DSC08122 by City Of Rain, on Flickr
DSC08123 by City Of Rain, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC08126 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08129 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08135 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08136 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC08137 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08138 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08139 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08140 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08148 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC08151 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08157 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08159 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08160 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC08161 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08167 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08169 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08171 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08172 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Chicago


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC08173 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08175 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08176 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08179 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08181 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC08184 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08185 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08187 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08188 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC08189 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08191 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08192 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08193 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08194 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC08197 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08198 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08199 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08202 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC08204 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08205 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08206 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08207 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC08211 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08212 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08213 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08216 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC08218 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08219 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08220 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08221 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC08225 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08253 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08250 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08254 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC08255 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08256 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08257 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08259 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC08260 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08263 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08264 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08265 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC08267 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08268 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08269 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

At the subway station

DSC08270 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08271 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08272 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC08273 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Dinner time

20180903_181320 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20180903_181500 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20180903_181520 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20180903_183716 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20180903_183819 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20180903_183822 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20180903_183908 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------

